# Treatment not until April!



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all, is it normal to feel frightend as time approaches for fertility treatment!, have i got reason to worry? or worrying over nothing!.

I should be excited really but I'm quite worried!


Sam x


----------



## PixieMcG (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi sammilb 

It's normal to feel frightened, worried, excited and nervous a whole host of emotions I went through, we put ourselves through so much and it's such a wait and then it's finally here and you think omg.  Don't worry it's not as bad as you think, the consultations and injections seem daunting but you get through it.  Don't get me wrong I'm not an expert, this is our first cycle and only started Xmas eve.

Good luck.

Cx


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

hi its just so much to take in! i think i will always worry to a certain degree as they have told us that they might have to use all 3 straws on one cycle!.

I hope all goes well for you.

best wishes 
sam


----------



## pixy9 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi there we also start treatment in april at ninewellsvand currently feeling like bailing out after a two year wait on the list
Good luck


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

I know its an awful feeling I've to thought about bailing out too!, then the silly thoughts start!. I think its one of them life's carrousel's that we just have to jump onto and let it take us round on that journey!. 

Hope all goes well for you in April.

Best wishes

Sam


----------

